# [Solved] Подключение Nokia E50 через POP-порт

## alexd73

Проблема с сабжем. При подключении, судя по /var/log/messages, система видит но в /dev/ новых sd устройств не появляется. Может что-то делаю не так? кто-то подключал так телефон?

Присоединяю messages за время подключения

В винде определяется как диск (Если выбрать в телефоне режим передачи данных)...Last edited by alexd73 on Tue Jul 03, 2007 2:39 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Laitr Keiows

У меня N73. Если выбираешь "Передачу данных" то замечательно определяется как диск.

Винды у меня нету, так что не скажу как там.

Если флешку вставляешь то она нормально подхватывается? Смотри логи.

----------

## alexd73

 *Laitr Keiows wrote:*   

> Если флешку вставляешь то она нормально подхватывается? 

 

Обычные юсб флешки определяются на ура. 

 *Laitr Keiows wrote:*   

> Смотри логи.

 

/var/log/messages смотрел но для себя ничего особенного не обнаружил (вроде бы определилось устройство Nokia E50, какие-то манипуляции с sdc, и в итоге - ноль)... в общем поэтому и прицепил файл, чтобы знающие посмотрели

----------

## Laitr Keiows

cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep MULTI_LUN что говорит?

Что говорит udevmonitor при подключении телефона?

В dmesg что при подключении появляется?

----------

## alexd73

 *Laitr Keiows wrote:*   

> cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep MULTI_LUN что говорит?

 

```
CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN=y
```

 *Laitr Keiows wrote:*   

> Что говорит udevmonitor при подключении телефона?

 

```
alexd ~ # udevmonitor 

udevmonitor prints the received event from the kernel [UEVENT]

and the event which udev sends out after rule processing [UDEV]

UEVENT[1183452348.107060] add@/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.0/usb2/2-7

UEVENT[1183452348.107109] add@/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.0/usb2/2-7/usbdev2.6_ep00

UDEV  [1183452348.109212] add@/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.0/usb2/2-7

UDEV  [1183452348.111340] add@/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.0/usb2/2-7/usbdev2.6_ep00

UEVENT[1183452348.113226] add@/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.0/usb2/2-7/2-7:1.0

UEVENT[1183452348.113251] add@/class/scsi_host/host5

UEVENT[1183452348.115944] add@/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.0/usb2/2-7/2-7:1.0/usbdev2.6_ep84

UEVENT[1183452348.115982] add@/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.0/usb2/2-7/2-7:1.0/usbdev2.6_ep01

UEVENT[1183452348.115988] add@/class/usb_device/usbdev2.6

UDEV  [1183452348.152123] add@/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.0/usb2/2-7/2-7:1.0

UDEV  [1183452348.154396] add@/class/scsi_host/host5

UDEV  [1183452348.156328] add@/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.0/usb2/2-7/2-7:1.0/usbdev2.6_ep84

UDEV  [1183452348.158075] add@/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.0/usb2/2-7/2-7:1.0/usbdev2.6_ep01

UDEV  [1183452348.162640] add@/class/usb_device/usbdev2.6

UEVENT[1183452353.124081] add@/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.0/usb2/2-7/2-7:1.0/host5/target5:0:0/5:0:0:0

UEVENT[1183452353.124111] add@/class/scsi_disk/5:0:0:0

UEVENT[1183452353.195997] add@/block/sdc

UEVENT[1183452353.196025] add@/class/scsi_device/5:0:0:0

UEVENT[1183452353.196031] add@/class/scsi_generic/sg2

UDEV  [1183452353.201512] add@/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.0/usb2/2-7/2-7:1.0/host5/target5:0:0/5:0:0:0

UDEV  [1183452353.204034] add@/class/scsi_disk/5:0:0:0

UDEV  [1183452353.232651] add@/block/sdc

UDEV  [1183452353.245428] add@/class/scsi_generic/sg2

UDEV  [1183452353.315343] add@/class/scsi_device/5:0:0:0

```

 *Laitr Keiows wrote:*   

> В dmesg что при подключении появляется?

 

тоже самое что и в messages

Вот это интересует... почему sg2? что за девайс?

```
Jun 28 16:52:51 alexd sd 4:0:0:0: Attached scsi removable disk sdc

Jun 28 16:52:51 alexd sd 4:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0
```

----------

## Laitr Keiows

У меня вот что в логе:

```
usb 2-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 10

Device driver usbdev2.10_ep00 lacks bus and class support for being resumed.

usb 2-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

scsi9 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

Device driver host9 lacks bus and class support for being resumed.

usb-storage: device found at 10

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

Device driver usbdev2.10_ep82 lacks bus and class support for being resumed.

Device driver usbdev2.10_ep03 lacks bus and class support for being resumed.

Device driver target9:0:0 lacks bus and class support for being resumed.

scsi 9:0:0:0: Direct-Access                                    PQ: 0 ANSI: 0

SCSI device sde: 3994377 512-byte hdwr sectors (2045 MB)

sde: Write Protect is off

sde: Mode Sense: 03 00 00 00

sde: assuming drive cache: write through

SCSI device sde: 3994377 512-byte hdwr sectors (2045 MB)

sde: Write Protect is off

sde: Mode Sense: 03 00 00 00

sde: assuming drive cache: write through

 sde:

sd 9:0:0:0: Attached scsi removable disk sde

sd 9:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg4 type 0

Device driver target9:0:1 lacks bus and class support for being resumed.

Device driver target9:0:2 lacks bus and class support for being resumed.

Device driver target9:0:3 lacks bus and class support for being resumed.

Device driver target9:0:4 lacks bus and class support for being resumed.

Device driver target9:0:5 lacks bus and class support for being resumed.

Device driver target9:0:6 lacks bus and class support for being resumed.

Device driver target9:0:7 lacks bus and class support for being resumed.

usb-storage: device scan complete

```

----------

## alexd73

У меня в логах пишт гораздо больше, и появляется устройство /dev/sg2 как его-то юзать? Кто-то может ответить?

В общем решено. 

Почитал про обобщенные scsi устройства и отключил в ядре 

```
< > SCSI generic support
```

и теперь делаю 

```
 ~ # mount /dev/sdc /mnt/tmp/
```

 и все работает... Всем спасибо!

----------

